# New topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

New topper for a stick. Will be a back lab. I will start on hair the next week.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Completed the hair. abit of clean up and and ready for paint.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great! Reminds me of the lab we had when i was a kid.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

completed the paint. work was in the eyes I redid them twice.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the finale product. The customer ask me to put it on a base rather than a stick, so I put the carving on a mahogany base. Randomly texturing the sides with a #8 palm chisle.


----------

